# Garmin UHD93Sv



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

My fishing partner just bought this. Does anyone have it? If so, please share the pros and cons, please!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Bought two of them, not put on water yet, but everyone telling me they are the way to go!!! Plus I added livescope!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Love mine...to me it's easier to use than a Lowrance... IMO...did not add any off the livescopes...you and your partner will enjoy it


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I personally prefer Garmin products above the rest. Zero problems over years of use. Simple to use and to keep updated.
I also have a friend that just bought the identical model the OP . He has a person to person tutorial scheduled with me.


----------

